# Cute betta art!



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Look at its tiny cuteness! *Dies of cuteness overdose*


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Cute! He he


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I tend to do better pixel art than pencil art. I painted a pretty green betta before... Its eyes were too big O.O








Close up


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

It's so cute! *Huggles betta, but sleeps back into water* Oops...... XD


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

Cool!
*Says the master of pixels*
Next time, save the file as PNG so the lines stay pixelly.


----------

